# Fort de la Chartreuse, Liege, Belgium - February 2011



## RedDave (Mar 7, 2011)

This was my second visit to Fort de La Chartreuse. Here are the [ame="http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=419547"]photographs taken during my first visit in 2008[/ame]. Since my first visit, the small prison block (shown in my 2008 report) has been demolished and a bulldozer, itself derelict, has been left behind. The buildings depicted starting from the 13th photograph are now used for paintballing. These are of limited interest.

Fort de La Chartreuse is situated on a hill overlooking the Amercoeur district of Liege, and was built between 1817 and 1823 before Belgium gained independence from the Netherlands. During the two world wars it became a German prison. At the end of WW2, the American army took it over and used it as a hospital. More information can be found on Forbidden Places.


----------



## King Al (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice one Dave, like the sign in pic 2 Shame they've demolished the prison though


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2011)

Really good to see a lot more of it...cracking place. I love the wall drawings.


----------

